# Turkey neck?



## RocketDog

So Rocket it not raw fed, but he does enjoy raw beef bones several times a week, and has since a wee pup. He is 17 months old. 

Can I give him the organ meats from the turkey and the turkey neck?


----------



## M&J

I cut the neck in half and give Rudy half the night before, half the morning of Thanksgiving. I've tried the other stuff but he threw it up.
He's not raw fed, except chicken feet and necks when I can get them.


----------



## StephenV

Had no problems feeding a raw turkey neck to my girl shepherd once in a while, even tho cooked turkey disagreed with her. I was still worried about digestive blockage so I always used a meat mallet to pulverize it first.


----------



## onyx'girl

My dogs love turkey necks....they are on the bony side so if you feed it, maybe add in some muscle meat and a bit of organ to help work it through the body! Probably 1/3 of a tom neck won't be harmful as a snack, I wouldn't feed a whole neck to a dog not raw fed.


----------



## RocketDog

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Freestep

If your dog is used to eating raw, turkey necks and giblets are excellent! You can cut the neck into bite-size chunks if you want, but if it's a big neck, you need some big poultry shears or a very sharp knife.  I just hand the dog the whole neck and watch them crunch it up!

You can also feed them the boiled turkey neck you used to make stock. As for the giblets, you can feed them raw or cooked. Most dogs can handle raw liver even if not raw-fed, but I wouldn't give a whole turkey liver either cooked or raw. I'd cut it up and divide into 2-4 portions, depending on the size of the liver.


----------



## RocketDog

Thanks, Freestep.


----------



## Gilly1331

Yep prefectly safe to feed all the innards and neck to your pup! We feed raw so this is normal meals for them as we order turkey necks in bulk.


----------



## Good_Karma

My dogs are not raw fed, but Rosa especially loves the organ meats (Niko, not so much). 

Another thing you can do to slow down the eating of the turkey neck (if that is a problem) is to freeze it and then give it to him. I give my dogs frozen chicken necks and then that way it seems to ensure that they chew off smaller pieces instead of wolfing it down in big bites. And because I have two dogs and usually only one turkey, I will cut the turkey neck in half before freezing it.


----------



## GSDElsa

I would not give a dog a BOILED turkey neck..............raw only.


----------



## RocketDog

Good_Karma said:


> My dogs are not raw fed, but Rosa especially loves the organ meats (Niko, not so much).
> 
> Another thing you can do to slow down the eating of the turkey neck (if that is a problem) is to freeze it and then give it to him. I give my dogs frozen chicken necks and then that way it seems to ensure that they chew off smaller pieces instead of wolfing it down in big bites. And because I have two dogs and usually only one turkey, I will cut the turkey neck in half before freezing it.



Dang...why did I not think of freezing last night?! 


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sunflowers

No boiled bones, ever.

Hans was ecstatic to get a piece of turkey neck today. Poor guy missed them!
Good advice re freezing.
Do not give the butt! Too fatty. All the other things in the bag are ok.


----------

